
Finding Your “First Business Hire” - jasonlbaptiste
http://vcmike.wordpress.com/2008/10/01/finding-your-first-business-hire/
======
aneesh
Interesting post, but he seems to stop halfway through -- he never answers the
question implied in the title.

